# Investigations - Blood Tests



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi all,

I had blood tests done at the hosp just before Christmas but today have had a copy of a letter sent to my GP which says I was tested for 'anti-tissue Transglutaminase' and 'Ferritin'.  Can anyone at all enlighten me and put this into English please??!!



Chux


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Chux

Hopefully this will help (not sure!).

Ferritin- checks the level of iron in your blood eg checking that you dont have too much or too little.

Anti-tissue transglutaminase (tTG) is an interesting one!
tTG is an antibody often present in people who have gluten intolerence/ sensitivity such as cealiac disease. Considering this, im not too sure why you would be tested unless they generally screen all your blood to see what antibodies you have.

I would check with your doctor about the tTG. Could you let me know why as well!

jeanette


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Jeanette. If only the doctor had written that I wouldn't have panicked!! Is it not normal to test for gluten intolerance then? To be honest I think they are clutching at straws as the doc told me on our last ovulation induction cycle she doesn't understand why I don't respond to the drugs and she doesn't really know where to go next.

i hope to go back at the end of the month to get all the results and have a review so will let you know what she says.

Thanks again,
Chux


----------

